# for anyone who loves alternative rock blues and grunge and would like to collab



## TryptheWolf (May 12, 2012)

hello there fellow furs, i know im going for a long shot seeing if i could get more views or collabs with my music, i post at least one song a day now, i would like to get a soulful singer, a badass bassist, and someone who plays drum or can do them well with the electronic mixing stuffs, and any other imput really, it would be cool ya know if there was a decent rock band as far as the fur community is concerned, and im sure there probably is, but i havent come across it yet, so if anyone wants to collab or hear my current stuffs, heres my page http://www.furaffinity.net/user/trypthewolf/


----------

